# Goodbye my beloved Maxie



## Jon (Mar 1, 2014)

Today I sadly lost my lovely girl called Maxie at the age of 2 (and 1 month). We got her 2 years ago in July when she was 6 months old. She had lung cancer (diagnosed on Thursday) and it came on pretty quick. She was struggling to breathe, she was loosing lots weight and was a bit dehydrated. She also had to gasp for breath after exercise. It was horrible seeing her suffer. So my vet gave me antibiotics in case it was a respiratory infection, but she wasn't that lucky. I had her put down this morning, after many tears and goodbyes. I asked the vet to gas her and then put her down, he said 'Ok' as he was originally going to sedate her with an injection (which would have hurt right?). I wasn't allowed to go in whilst she was put to sleep, but I think I can trust the vet, he said it was painless and quick. 

Just before lunch today we buried her in my garden after showing my poor Rue her dead body. I buried her in a small plastic container with her favourite food (hamster cereal treat and a cheerio). We sellotaped the box and put paving slabs on top of the dirt where she was buried under (to make sure other animals wouldn't dig her up). After than I said my farewells and told her to rest in peace. 

I had pretty much been crying the past couple of days and it was awful at the vets. I have a huge empty feeling in my stomach and so much grief  I really loved her, she was a (before the cancer) big, brown, cuddly, hilarious thing who loved sitting on my lap and bruxxing/boggling whilst licking up lots of yogurt off a spoon.

I hope you have fun in ratty heaven Maxie and remember that I love you so much. Goodbye old friend.

Here are some pictures when she was not ill:
http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/RageSaul/media/IMG_1533_zps388b6694.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2 (Maxie)
http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/RageSaul/media/IMG_1531_zpsb3eb8240.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4 (Bumble of brown fur  )
http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/RageSaul/media/IMG_0763_zps63f7ae6f.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5 (the gangnam style  )
http://s1301.photobucket.com/user/RageSaul/media/IMG_1653_zpsc0ca7e0b.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1 (cutiepies)

From your forever loving owner
-Jonathan


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Sweet dreams, Maxie.<3
She was such a cute rat, and it sounds like she was so fortunate to have found such a caring home.


----------



## SqueakSqueak (Jun 29, 2012)

I am glad you posted here, and I got to see photos of your Maxie. She was lovely indeed, and what a heartwarming tribute you wrote to her! How very, very sweet and thoughtful that you put her favorite treats with her, and whenever you look upon the place you buried her, the beauty of the garden will remind you she is at peace and hopefully in turn that will bring you peace. She was definitely lucky to have found a home with you, and you were definitely lucky to have found her-a loving and oh-so perfect animal companion. Also, as is the case with my mice, your Maxie sounds like she had you wrapped around her little tail and I say that with the utmost respect, praise and flattery to you for being a wonderful rattie daddy that truly loved your rat and gave her the best possible home. My deepest and most sincere condolences on your loss of Maxie. I hope the emptiness you are feeling right now will soon fill with happy memories of her.

(Yes, by the way, I believe the euthanasia was painless and quick. I commend you for ensuring this was done properly and not being afraid to discuss this with the exotic vet.)


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news to hear


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you SqueakSqueak (and DustyRat) for the kind words, I really appreciate it. I wish I could still have her in my arms. It is hard but I am glad she isn't suffering any more ;(

Now, just so I know, I have another rat (Rue) who is now all alone in the massive cage (Savic Suite Royal :http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Suite-Royale-Small-Animal/dp/B003L6PYXI) and I feel sorry for her. I showed her Maxie's body so she would know what happened and she seems a little more sad. I don't know what to do though, she is 2 years old like Maxie was and there are no rat adoption centers near me. I will email the breeder I got Maxie from and tell him the bad news, I will also ask him if he has any 2 year old females (maybe tired breeder rats) or neutered males. I don't want Rue to be depressed, I will spend extra time with her. I hope this doesn't seem to soon, I just don't want Rue to be lonely.


----------



## SqueakSqueak (Jun 29, 2012)

It is not too soon. In fact, now is a good time since you will need to put the newcomer into a 3 week quarantine prior to the introduction process. They have an Adoption Category on here you can try in which there are members worldwide. They also list other adoption sites such as Pre-Loved which is UK-based. 

As far as your Rue right now, keep doing what you are doing with extra attention. It will help you both with your grief over the loss of Maxie. In addition to more one-on-one and free range time, try some new toys/accessories. They can serve as a distraction o her.

It does get better I promise. You will never forget your Maxie nor should you, but the pain does lessen in time and the happy memories will then outweigh the sadness.


----------



## Jon (Mar 1, 2014)

SqueakSqueak said:


> It is not too soon. In fact, now is a good time since you will need to put the newcomer into a 3 week quarantine prior to the introduction process. They have an Adoption Category on here you can try in which there are members worldwide. They also list other adoption sites such as Pre-Loved which is UK-based.
> 
> As far as your Rue right now, keep doing what you are doing with extra attention. It will help you both with your grief over the loss of Maxie. In addition to more one-on-one and free range time, try some new toys/accessories. They can serve as a distraction o her.
> 
> It does get better I promise. You will never forget your Maxie nor should you, but the pain does lessen in time and the happy memories will then outweigh the sadness.


Thanks, I can't really seem to find any Rat homes with 2 year old rats on preloved :/ I am contacting the breeder I bought Maxie from today, I'll tell him the bad news and ask if he has any old rats that need a home. If not, I don't know what to do.


----------



## SqueakSqueak (Jun 29, 2012)

Your Rue will be fine for now with all of the extra attention she is getting from her human. If the breeder does not have a suitable companion available, though, keep checking the Adoption Center on here as well as Pre-Loved. You can also try the Adoptions section at RatClub which is a combined UK/NZ-based rat site:

http://www.ratclub.org/forum/

I do hope each day gets better for you and Rue, and it helps knowing Maxie will be forever "out there" by having a memorial so people can read about her even years from now. (Judging from the number of views, she is already in the hearts of many as are all of the wonderful rats posted about on here and still missed by their humans.)


----------

